# GAME THREAD: KINGS @ Min. Wolves (Jan. 10- 5:00 P.M.)



## Mike Bibby

I guess I will start the next game thread. I think it was great for us to blow out NJ because it gave our starters time to rest in the 4th quarter. I think we can come out fresh in this game and get a win. We are a very deep team, so even if those legs are a bit heavy, maybe someone like Clark or even Turkoglu can play bigger minutes. I'm confident that whoever plays will get it done.


----------



## Chops

I'll say...

Kings- 106
Wolves- 99

Hopefully we can get some more fans to talk about the game tonight!


----------



## Mike Bibby

Mike Bibby's Key Matchup:








VS.


----------



## Petey

Welcome to bbb.net!

I would have to say the Kings, after their killing of the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Welcome to bbb.net!
> 
> I would have to say the Kings, after their killing of the Nets.
> 
> -Petey


LOL, hopefully they didn't expend too much energy in their romp over the Nets. It was good that they got some rest at the end of the game.


----------



## Wiggum

Wow, welcome to the boards, Mike Bibby. Good work, come by often.

Anyway, this one will be tough. After a thrashing of the red hot Nets in New Jersey, I don't see why they can't win this, especially since the starters rested the last 15 minutes of the game...but it's still the second night of a back to back on the road against a pretty good team. We'll see.

Ah, what the hell, I'll make a prediction...
Kings - 101
Timberwolves - 97


----------



## Chops

Wiggum, hopefully you will be by to make some comments in the game thread, once the game starts.  

I'm hoping to get some fans in here to talk about the games.


----------



## Wiggum

I'll be here.


----------



## Mike Bibby

Here is the preview from NBA.com in case anyone likes to read these

http://www.nba.com/games/20030110/SACMIN/preview.html


----------



## Chops

Game is getting ready to start. Lets go KINGS!


----------



## Wiggum

Napear and Reynolds just did the key matchups, we're ready to go. Go Kings!


----------



## Wiggum

As always, the Kings are off to a slow start here in Minnesota.


----------



## Chops

Joe Smith is just killing the Kings inside. Already with 6 points in the early going.

14-6 Wolves


----------



## Chops

Garnett already with 3 board and 2 dimes


----------



## Mike Bibby

The Wolves are passing very well. If we let them move the ball so easily, they will win tonight.


----------



## Chops

:upset: :upset: :upset: 

GameChannel froze up on me!


----------



## Chops

Right now, Garnett is doing all of the little things. 5 assists, 3 rebounds and just 2 points.


----------



## Wiggum

Wow, nice windmill layup by Webber!


----------



## Mike Bibby

Wiggum, try tio give us updates for those who can't see the game.


----------



## Wiggum

End of the 1st:
MIN 26
SAC 19

Garnett, Smith, Webber, Stojakovic look good. Bibby is 0-4 FG, 1-2 FT...


----------



## Mike Bibby

Looks like Bibby has 4 assists though. So not all bad!


----------



## Chops

I'm gonna be going back and forth between this and the Bulls game. Kings down 7 right now. It is still managable, but I can't get over Joe Smith killing the Kings.


----------



## Wiggum

Couple of FGs, nice alleyoop from Webber to Clark...Jones three pointer...Kings within 4, 30-26.


----------



## Mike Bibby

My man Damon hit a 3. I think it's a 6 point game as of now.


----------



## Mike Bibby

Turkoglu gets in the game.


----------



## Wiggum

MIN 38, SAC 28

This is just one of those games where the other guy can shoot a fadeaway jumper from half court and your layup rims out.


----------



## Chops

I think Garnett is on his way to a triple-double. Kings now down 10. Webber struggling a bit from the field (4-11).


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> MIN 38, SAC 28
> 
> This is just one of those games where the other guy can shoot a fadeaway jumper from half court and your layup rims out.


Kings: 13-31
Wolves: 19-32


----------



## Wiggum

The lead for Minnesota has swelled to 14. Their just trying harder. It's not really any more complicated than that.


----------



## Mike Bibby

Dang it! I think we are going to lose this game. Already 10 losses!


----------



## Wiggum

Halftime: MIN 46, SAC 34

Kings are shooting around 30%...


----------



## Wiggum

In the first half of the Kings @ Nets game, I don't think the Kings could have played much better. In the first half of this game, I don't think the Kings could play much worse.


----------



## Mike Bibby

The Matchup:

Kevin Garnett- 6 pts (3-6 FG), 7 rebs, 4 asts
Chris Webber- 8 pts (4-13 FG), 3 rebs, 2 asts


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Wow, the Kings are really struggling on offense tonight.


----------



## Wiggum

Here we go...let's try to forget that last half, shall we?


----------



## Wiggum

Kings 7-0 run. 47-41 Wolves. Saunders calls a 20 second time out.


----------



## Mike Bibby

Peja is still on fire from the outside.


----------



## Wiggum

53-48 Wolves. Webber had a HUGE dunk that you'll probably see on NBA action in the top ten plays of the week.


----------



## Chops

I like the fact that Bibby, even though he is shooting poorly, is finding ways to contribute. 7 assists now for him.


----------



## Chops

I love KG's game. He is sooo versatile. Wolves losing some momentum though.


----------



## Mike Bibby

KG missed the tech. I always believed the Kings could do it!


----------



## Wiggum

Double technical on Stojakovic and Garnett.


----------



## Wiggum

Back to back Stojakovic threes. Kings lead 62-61.


----------



## Chops

Yes, kings lead


----------



## Wiggum

Oh, this doesn't look good. Garnett is down. Flip Saunders had called a time out to get him out of there. Kings lead 67-65.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> Oh, this doesn't look good. Garnett is down. Flip Saunders had called a time out to get him out of there. Kings lead 67-65.


What happened?


----------



## Mike Bibby

What happened to KG


----------



## Wiggum

Looks like Garnett is well enough to play. He banged his knee against someone elses apparantly, don't know who.


----------



## Chops

Wolves back on top.


----------



## Wiggum

End of 3rd quarter: MIN 77, SAC 73.

A 39 pt quarter for the Kings. Wolves 15-1 when leading after 3 quarters. Wolves won 9 of last 10 against the Kings at Minnesota.


----------



## Chops

Bibby is still struggling. Just 1-9, but 12 assists. Hopefully he can heat up for the final quarter.


----------



## Chops

Webber to Clark for the jam!


----------



## Chops

Then Strickland comes right back and nails a jumper.

79-75 Wolves


----------



## Mike Bibby

It's going back and forth from what I can tell from Yahoo.


----------



## Wiggum

83-82 Wolves with about 8:30 left. Garnett is on the bench. The Kings need to capitalize.


----------



## Chops

Time Out

Wolves lead 83-82

It should be a great finish.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 83-82 Wolves with about 8:30 left. Garnett is on the bench. The Kings need to capitalize.


Has Bibby been in the game to start the 4th, Wiggum?


----------



## Mike Bibby

Peja!


----------



## Wiggum

Jones is in, KC.

89-88 Kings with 5:30 left.


----------



## Wiggum

Bibby just checked in.


----------



## Wiggum

94-92 Kings after a Doug Christie three. 3:33 left. Bibby to the line.


----------



## Wiggum

1 of 2 from the line.


----------



## Chops

95-92

Bibby with 14 assists


----------



## Chops

Clutch shot by Garnett! Kings down 1


----------



## Wiggum

Make that 98-97 Wolves, after a long two pointer from Garnett.


----------



## Chops

The Kings are being badly outrebounded in this game.


----------



## Wiggum

103-99 Wolves with 35 seconds.


----------



## <<<D>>>

What's the count now....Who's winning??


----------



## Wiggum

Jump ball, Webber wins it.


----------



## Wiggum

Tied at 103 with 1 second left. Wolves have the ball.


----------



## <<<D>>>

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> Tied at 103 with 1 second left.


----------



## Chops

Hell yeah!!!!! :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Petey

In OT: I am sure the Kings will crush the Wolves... Nice game so far.

-Petey


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> In OT: I am sure the Kings will crush the Wolves... Nice game so far.
> 
> -Petey


Don't cry, Petey. At least the Nets can still beat a bottom feeding team like Toronto.


----------



## Wiggum

Here we go. Overtime coming.


----------



## Chops

Webber's gotta be careful with 5 fouls.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Don't cry, Petey. At least the Nets can still beat a bottom feeding team like Toronto.


Relax, I just testing something.

-Petey


----------



## Wiggum

105-103 Wolves.


----------



## Chops

KG- 22 points, 12 rebounds, 8 assists


----------



## Wiggum

It's really, really frustrating to see the Kings play this lazily, especially after coming off such a great win.

107-103 Wolves, 3:00 left.


----------



## Mike Bibby

Guys, I think this one is over now.

T-Wolves up 6.


----------



## Wiggum

Make that 109-103 left, with 2:00 left, and Strickland heading to the line. This one is just about done.


----------



## Chops

Look on the bright side. This is the longest thread in Kings Forum history.


----------



## Wiggum

Wow, maybe not. Kings down 3 with 53 seconds.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> Wow, maybe not. Kings down 3 with 53 seconds.


Who got the tech?


----------



## Wiggum

Actually, yeah, its over. Webber dropped a rebound and the Wolves scored. Kings down 5 with 18 seconds left.

Well, thanks for participating, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Wiggum

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Who got the tech?


Saunders


----------



## Mike Bibby

It's over. It's not a real solid effort, but some guys had nice indiviual games.


----------



## Wiggum

It was a terrible effort, but hey, gotta give the Wolves credit. They just wanted it more.


----------



## Chops

Wiggum, are you going to do your postgame commentary?


----------



## Wiggum

Yeah, I'll have it up later tonight. Gotta take a basketball break for a while.


----------

